# Wiring a double switch and single switch in same box?



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a double box i need to wire up. There will be a single switch and a double switch in the box. I have one power wire coming in. I also have to hook up a wire that will feed another source in the same box so a total of five wires in the box. The double switch is for an exhaust fan and light. The single switch is for a recessed light. The other wire leads to a gfi and light. I can wire the double switch for the fan and the light and aslo to get power to my gfi. How do i get power to the songle switch next to the double switch pigtail? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

By double switch do you mean double pole switch like for a 220v circuit or a four way switch to control a fixture from more than two locations?


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its a switch with two buttons to control exhaust fan and light on exhaust fan. I think it is a double pole.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You could undo the wire nut where the feed ties in with all the other wires and add another jumper wire to reach the single switch. 

Don't forget a ground wire jumper. 

That box will be full. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Are you calling a wire a Romex cable with a black, white and ground?

Splice the hot wire to:
wire that goes under the gfci copper colored screw
one side of the single pole switch
one side of double switch A
one side of double switch B

Splice neutral wire to:
the other side of the gfci
fan neutral wire
light neutral wire

Splice ground wire to:
pigtail if it is a metal box (all locations)
ground wire on each utilization device 

I'm not sure what you mean by other source so I can't help you there.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you are talking about a DUPLEX switch.....one for fan , other for light. If I'm reading into this correct...You can put all the neutrals(white's) under a wirenut and just come off of the hots to feed your single pole switch. It dosent have anything to do with the GFI at this box if i'm correct. If you look at the duplex switch...one side is hot...brass between 2 screws is 1 piece....other has a split in the brass dividing the switches...thats the wires going to the fan and other to the light.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Your GFIC should not be tied into your fan and light? It should be dedicated #12 and a 20 amp plug. your lights and fan are probably #14 wire only rated for 15 amps? What size is your 5th wire(this should be your hot feed from the panel?) It hopefully is #12. You can go from a larger wire(#12) to a smaller(#14) but not the oppisite, fire hazzard?


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just pigtail a couple hots off the one hot thats in there. Just use a couple pieces of wire and a wirenut.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

benster said:


> Your GFIC should not be tied into your fan and light? It should be dedicated #12 and a 20 amp plug. your lights and fan are probably #14 wire only rated for 15 amps? What size is your 5th wire(this should be your hot feed from the panel?) It hopefully is #12. You can go from a larger wire(#12) to a smaller(#14) but not the oppisite, fire hazzard?


I agree about that but in a remodel, 15a is ok....as long it is the last thing on the circuit and the recpticle is going to PROBABLY be a 15a device anyway. Heck......when GFI's first came out they were only 15a and unless he buys INDUSTRIAL grade and spends big $$, hes fine.
Also......he didnt state it was a home-run from the panel......the man is only trying to add a light. People are just reading the code book and not using practicality(sp?) Just my opinion but unless its new construction....no problem.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

huntingmaniac45 said:


> Just pigtail a couple hots off the one hot thats in there. Just use a couple pieces of wire and a wirenut.


Yep


----------

